# Which GH to use ?



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi guys i know i haven't posted in ages. but i been on here looking about lately i am really confused which GH to use .. i can source Kigtropin and Riptropin at the moment. also hyge but hyge come in 200 ius kits .. i rather by 100 at the time due to fund.

I have read so many about blue green tribal and brown top .. i really don't know what's all this about. i just want someone to say this is good from past experience.

it's my first time using GH don't really want to waste my money.

some help please... if you can post pictures 

thank you


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Come on someone must shed some light on the subject.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't get kigs mate they are rubbish dosing issues


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mark67 said:


> Don't get kigs mate they are rubbish dosing issues


Alright do you have any idea about riptropin they are fairly new as far as I know..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Rips are gtg using them at the moment


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I would go with rips i am not very experienced with gh, but i am running rips now i had a blood test done on them after pinning 10iu came back 29.7 ug/l gh level in blood, which is very high. its a bit like testosterone blood test, which shows you hgow much test is in your blood per litre , only in this case growth hormone.

I am running 5iu a day , every now and again i shoot whole vial 10iu but mainly 5iu a day and am nearly through 2 kits , so probably been on them about a month , was running eli black tops at 5iu for probably a couple weeks before this.

I have put on around 7 or 8 lbs which i am sure is mainly water , but despite extra weight and vis water i have had to cut another hole in belt as was getting to loose. and a couple tight tshirts i wouldn't wear in past because gut protruded slightly in them(i hate look of even the slightest protrusion) lol, i have been able to wear...

So i'm sure i have leaned up a good bit despite extra weight and water. diet has been pretty the much the same as pre GH.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds good mate ill go with riptropin. I'll post pic when I get them.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

also there is a security code on boxes too, so you can check yours are legit on riptropin.com website , make sure you enter all numbers of code without any spaces between numbers.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

goonerton said:


> also there is a security code on boxes too, so you can check yours are legit on riptropin.com website , make sure you enter all numbers of code without any spaces between numbers.


ok thank you i will do that once i get it. how long does it take untill i feel it working .. i be using 5 ius monday to friday and weekend off then repeat.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Why can't we openly post the sites that sell GH? It's not illegal is it?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

sizar said:


> ok thank you i will do that once i get it. how long does it take untill i feel it working .. i be using 5 ius monday to friday and weekend off then repeat.


on the rips at 5iu ED i got quite pronounced pins and needles and numbness from finger tips to elbow especially when lying down within a few days...has subsided a bit now , but when shoot 10iu notice it gets worse again.

i have found its not like with AAS where signs of it working are easy to notice straight away like strength/libido increase etc, but i reckon you will get some numbness/pins and needles at 5iu pretty quickly.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

The gh game is a complete mind****..consistecy is the key and all generics screw it at some point


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

I know a lot of people diss on the KIGTROPINS mate, but Ive had a steady supply since last summer, using between 5 & 10iu's a day at varying points in my cycle, and have nothing but good things to say about it. Like adpolice says, the key to GH use, is being consitent, longevity is the key to getting the best out of it IMO.

Neil


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

personally wouldn't touch kigs, not saying there aren't any that are good , but to call them hit and miss is probably understatement of the decade.

I got some recent kigs batch no 20120410-04 had blood test came back gh serum 0.3 ug/l complete bunk.

here is thread i made about it here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/177704-kigs-gh-serum-test-rips-follow.html

and here is link to my lab scan result on photobucket

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/?action=view&current=scan0004.jpg

personally i would advise anyone to steer well clear of them.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ask Biglbs about PGS!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Ask Biglbs about PGS!


Pgs? What's that?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sizar said:


> Pgs? What's that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


It is an amalgamation concentrate mate.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, I've been reading alot about it, in some of the scientific journals.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Why can't we openly post the sites that sell GH? It's not illegal is it?


It is illegal to sell without a prescription it is a controlled drug so no links to sites as this is sourcing is allowed, this rule is not up for discussion...

As for the OP's question Hygetropin or Pharma would be my advice.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> It is illegal to sell without a prescription it is a controlled drug so no links to sites as this is sourcing is allowed, this rule is not up for discussion...
> 
> As for the OP's question Hygetropin or Pharma would be my advice.


Can we source PGS though mate?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lads it seems that just* biglbs* & me are the only ones who know about PGS...it really is an interesting compound.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> It is illegal to sell without a prescription it is a controlled drug so no links to sites as this is sourcing is allowed, this rule is not up for discussion...
> 
> As for the OP's question Hygetropin or Pharma would be my advice.


is hygetropin available in 100iu kit ? please confirm this ..

thanks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sizar said:


> is hygetropin available in 100iu kit ? please confirm this ..
> 
> thanks


Yeas. It's called getropin


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Yeas. It's called getropin


what about this then ? Dr Lins	Hygetropin HGH (Tribal Tops)	100iu is this fake ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sizar said:


> what about this then ? Dr Lins	Hygetropin HGH (Tribal Tops)	100iu is this fake ?


what colour tops?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sizar said:


> is hygetropin available in 100iu kit ? please confirm this ..
> 
> thanks


yes it is and made by Dr Lin they have Yellow tops


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> what colour tops?


i haven't got a clue i will have to ask my source..


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes it is and made by Dr Lin they have Yellow tops


thanks i will check before i buy


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> thanks i will check before i buy


yeah make sure the 100iu hyges have yellow tops and a tribal/DNA style print on the plastic vail tops.

if theyre brown tops i consider these to be fake, tho they may contain gh, but at what strength no1 knows.

would personally save alittle longer and go for a 200iu green top pinwheel Hygetropin.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah make sure the 100iu hyges have yellow tops and a tribal/DNA style print on the plastic vail tops.
> 
> if theyre brown tops i consider these to be fake, tho they may contain gh, but at what strength no1 knows.
> 
> would personally save alittle longer and go for a 200iu green top pinwheel Hygetropin.


Thanks mate yeah I might as well do that. That way I know what I got is good and supply of 2 months as well. 

I was thinking of taking 5ius morning one hour before breakfast is this good or shall I split the dose into 2. Twice a day?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> Thanks mate yeah I might as well do that. That way I know what I got is good and supply of 2 months as well.
> 
> I was thinking of taking 5ius morning one hour before breakfast is this good or shall I split the dose into 2. Twice a day?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


im taking mine with breaky and pre-bed, 2x 2iu jabs (using the Hyge 8iu amps, so half a amp per day), but i know others say they get better results spreading their shots out over the day, in 4x jabs etc.

i cant do this cus of work conditions, so i stick with my am and pm injections.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> im taking mine with breaky and pre-bed, 2x 2iu jabs (using the Hyge 8iu amps, so half a amp per day), but i know others say they get better results spreading their shots out over the day, in 4x jabs etc.
> 
> i cant do this cus of work conditions, so i stick with my am and pm injections.


Same here I couldn't do 4 times 2 is doable..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Guys I got hold of these any thoughts? X thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> Guys I got hold of these any thoughts? X thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


gorgoues!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Update on these.. I am on my 2nd week loving it already noticed body fat dropping hand tingling and Abit of stiffness

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah make sure the 100iu hyges have yellow tops and a tribal/DNA style print on the plastic vail tops.
> 
> if theyre brown tops i consider these to be fake, tho they may contain gh, but at what strength no1 knows.
> 
> would personally save alittle longer and go for a 200iu green top pinwheel Hygetropin.


All these different tops gets confusing..

Are these the ones you mean by tribal DNA strand?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah mate

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

